# Cage Gladiators V Sunday Nov 4th 2007ad



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

*Cage Gladiators V Sunday Nov 4th 2007ad*

Tom Blackledge v Stefan "the skyscraper" Struve (Team Schreiber 6-1-0)

*Vacant Cage Gladiators Welterweight Title*

Les "Holywood" Ojugbana v Paul "Hands Of Sone" Jenkins

70kg Aidon Marrow v Daniel "Denzil" Williams

77kg Mark Scanlon v Kevin Reed

70kg Eddie Ng v Rob Sinclair

66kg Mark Chen v Kevin McAlonan

84kg Kev Axworthy v Paul Tabern

84kg Chris Ram v Lee Chadwick

70kg Paul Sass v Steve Warris

77kg Gary Kelly v Shergul Mohamed

84kg Rodney Moore v tba

70kg Richie Downes v tba

Semi Pro

77kg Danny Withington v tba

looks like a great card despite the last minute changes. any perditions.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

david.j. said:


> *Cage Gladiators V Sunday Nov 4th 2007ad*
> 
> Tom Blackledge v Stefan "the skyscraper" Struve (Team Schreiber 6-1-0)
> 
> ...


Thats my predictions dont know about the other lads so cant comment, i was rolling with paul sass the other day tapped me out far too many times he's very good at BJJ, good at thai too


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

here my predictions:

Tom Blackledge v Stefan "the skyscraper" Struve (Team Schreiber 6-1-0)

*Tom Blackledge * - head kick KO.

Vacant Cage Gladiators Welterweight Title

Les "Holywood" Ojugbana v Paul "Hands Of Sone" Jenkins

*Les "Holywood" Ojugbana* GnP early 1st 2nd round carnt see it going a full 5x5.

70kg Aidon Marrow v Daniel "Denzil" Williams

*Daniel "Denzil" Williams* - sub

77kg Mark Scanlon v Kevin Reed

*Kevin Reed* - decision

70kg Eddie Ng v Rob Sinclair

*Rob Sinclair* - gonna say rob alltho heard a lot about Ng

66kg Mark Chen v Kevin McAlonan

84kg Kev Axworthy v Paul Tabern

*Kev Axworthy* sub armbar

84kg Chris Ram v Lee Chadwick

*Chris Ram* - sub or gnp

70kg Paul Sass v Steve Warris

*Paul Sass* sass by triangle.

77kg Gary Kelly v Shergul Mohamed

*Gary Kelly* - KO

84kg Rodney Moore v tba ?????

70kg Richie Downes v tba ???????

Semi Pro

77kg Danny Withington v tba

*Danny Withington* because he has the same last name as the place were i live.


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

sass by triangle almost as popular as rickson by armbar


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You got any fights coming up david


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

nope. was gonna fight on this one against Richie Downes be cannot now. Hopefully i can find a fight soon. I get boored without having to train for a fight.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Aah would have been good, i'll be at cage gladiators, Let us all know when your next fighting we will come and support you...we've got uk-mma hoodies and T-shirts made up now, you could fly the flag for us, before you hand out the beat down!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Pete Davies still not fighting?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

i was thinking that??? Whats the crack there then


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

marc said:


> Aah would have been good, i'll be at cage gladiators, Let us all know when your next fighting we will come and support you...we've got uk-mma hoodies and T-shirts made up now, you could fly the flag for us, before you hand out the beat down!!


Im sure i could do that, U should make some shorts im ive worn the same shorts to many times.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

we'll get some done, i'll tell you what if you can let me know a few weeks in advance i'll get some shorts with your name/nickname and our site logo on.....Jay get designing!!!


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds good but not one heavy weight or light heavy


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom Blackledge v Stefan "the skyscraper" Struve (Team Schreiber 6-1-0)- there heavyweights


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be there going to get my tickets tonight hopefully...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

updated Fight card

1. 77kg Danny Withington v Chris Clemence semi pro

2. 70kg Richie Downes v Craig Payne

3. 66kg Mark Chen v Kevin McAlonan

4. Jack McGann v Sam Halliday (Junior MMA)

Interval

5. 77kg Mark Scanlon v Kevin Reed

6. 70kg Greg Loughran v Daniel "Denzil" Thomas

7. 84kg Chris Ram v Lee Chadwick

8. 70kg Paul Sass v Steve Warris

Interval

9. 77kg Gary Kelly v Shergul Mohamed

10. 84kg Kev Axworthy v Paul Tabern

Vacant Cage Gladiators Welter Weight Title

11. Les "Holywood" Ojugbana v Paul "Hands Of Sone" Jenkins

International Heavyweight Contest

12. Tom Blackledge v Stefan "The Skyscraper" Struve


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

just want to say a good luck tonight for the next generation guys. kick ass. i'll be there losing my voice. marc if you read this take me a t-shirt tonight and i'll pay you your dough.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

*Results*

Danny whitington Defeated Chris clemence

Craig Payne v Richie Downes No Contest

Sam Halliday Defeated Jack Mcgann via armbar

Mark scanlon Defeated kevin Reed

Greg Loughran defeated Daniel 'denzil Thomas

Lee Chadwick Defeated Chris Ram via RNC

Paul Sass Defeated Steve warris via Trademark Triangle

Garry Kelly Defeated Shergul mohammed

Kev Axworthy defeated Paul Tabbern Via KO

Stefan Struve Defeated Tom Blackledge via Triangle


----------



## david.j. (Oct 4, 2007)

paul sass is the triangle master.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sassangle!...similar to a swickatine???.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

bonecrusher said:


> just want to say a good luck tonight for the next generation guys. kick ass. i'll be there losing my voice. marc if you read this take me a t-shirt tonight and i'll pay you your dough.


Bonecrusher i couldnt make it mate, had a few last minute problems gutted ive been the last 2 so was really looking foward to it as well.

What size T you want mate ive only got medium & large one of each in black left


----------

